# Problem bei EJB3



## Germu (29. September 2006)

Hallo,

arbeite mich zurzeit in EJB3.0 und JBoss ein. Hab jetzt meine ersten Beans entwickelt. 

habe ein EntityBean:Cabin
ein Sesson Bean:TravelAgentBean mit dem Interface TravelAgentRemote
und eine Client Klasse:Client

wen ich meinen JBoss starte und das Programm dann Starte bekomm ich immer diesen Fehler und keine ahnung was ich dagegen machen kann:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.RuntimeException: Could not resolve beanClass method from proxy call
	at org.jboss.ejb3.stateless.StatelessContainer.dynamicInvoke(StatelessContainer.java:234)
	at org.jboss.aop.Dispatcher.invoke(Dispatcher.java:106)
	at org.jboss.aspects.remoting.AOPRemotingInvocationHandler.invoke(AOPRemotingInvocationHandler.java:82)
	at org.jboss.remoting.ServerInvoker.invoke(ServerInvoker.java:828)
	at org.jboss.remoting.ServerInvoker.invoke(ServerInvoker.java:681)
	at org.jboss.remoting.transport.socket.ServerThread.processInvocation(ServerThread.java:358)
	at org.jboss.remoting.transport.socket.ServerThread.dorun(ServerThread.java:398)
	at org.jboss.remoting.transport.socket.ServerThread.run(ServerThread.java:239)
	at org.jboss.remoting.RemoteClientInvoker.invoke(RemoteClientInvoker.java:190)
	at org.jboss.remoting.Client.invoke(Client.java:525)
	at org.jboss.remoting.Client.invoke(Client.java:488)
	at org.jboss.aspects.remoting.InvokeRemoteInterceptor.invoke(InvokeRemoteInterceptor.java:41)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.aspects.tx.ClientTxPropagationInterceptor.invoke(ClientTxPropagationInterceptor.java:46)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.aspects.security.SecurityClientInterceptor.invoke(SecurityClientInterceptor.java:40)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.remoting.IsLocalInterceptor.invoke(IsLocalInterceptor.java:77)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.stateless.StatelessRemoteProxy.invoke(StatelessRemoteProxy.java:102)
	at $Proxy0.CreateCabin(Unknown Source)
	at com.titan.client.Client.<init>(Client.java:82)
	at com.titan.client.Client.main(Client.java:113)
```

Grüsse Germu


----------



## VolleSommi67 (27. März 2007)

Dein Client referenziert wahrscheinlich eine andere Version des Interfaces TravelAgentRemote als das, wovon du den Proxy bekommst. Konkret fehlt in der vom Client referenzierten Version die aufgerufene Methode oder du hast sie umbenannt.


----------

